# Red Fin boats



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

Who made the red fin boats and what happened to them?


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

Not sure who made them. They were super wet boats, any chop at all and you were soaked. They had a very similar bow to the old Bay Hawks.. also very wet, we had one back in 1885... I thought the Red Fins were cool when they came out, you have to remember, there were only a few shallow draft boats back then... We have come a long long way since the mid 80's... They did just up and dissapear. They went away when Cajuns came out and you dont see Cajun making bay boats either... Good question


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Believe Red Fin made Red Fin... (i.e. not a subsidiary of another). They went out of business quick and without much notice from what I recall.


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

There was one down the canal from our house. I have not seen many around I had heard the hulls were Kevlar.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

They were made under the MIC Ultra Custom Mfg. CO. Inc. Walter Kerr Owned it from 1987 to 1998 when James Phillips bought it. It went OOB in May of 2004.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

wet fin


----------



## KSOP (May 23, 2008)

^X2


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

unclefes said:


> wet fin


HA....And rough.....


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

^x3
^


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Red-Fin Boats*

My dad bought a 98 230 T brand new. Yes it was wet and rough but my dad loved that boat until someone caught the boat storage on fire and it burnt down a couple of years ago it was a solid boat and yes they were taken over by Out Back boats i think in 99 or 2000


----------



## protruk (Apr 25, 2006)

Not all Red-Fin hulls are the same. One of the best Red-Fin boats is the 160-T flat bottom tunnel skiff. The hull is close to a 16ft Shoalwater or 16ft Majek Texas Skiff line. It's not made for open bay water but will get you super skinny back in the flats!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Had more than a few roll through for trades. EVERY single one of them had a rotted transom.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Not only that, but that is the wettest riding boat I have ever rode in. I rode in 3 and they were very similar in being a lil bull nosed.



pmgoffjr said:


> Had more than a few roll through for trades. EVERY single one of them had a rotted transom.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

Have a friend who had one and we felt like we were being "water boarded" every time we went out in it. We would ask our friend if he could remove the dry spots on our shirts when he got on plane. He ALWAYS granted that request.

Ha, good memories though


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

best I recall, they came out of oklahoma

fit and finish was pretty rough and the early ones had some really cheezy hardware and wiring

throw bay hawk in there too


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Road in one yesterday for the first time, it was a 23' v-hull model with a pocket tunnel, very smooth ride and dry. Better and dryer ride than my 22' Bluewave. Buddy said they only made the v-hull for a few years though.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Red Fin was built in Hamlin Texas.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Kevlar hull boats and the one to have back in the day....mid 80's.
But Shoalwater, Haynie, Tran, Majek, Mowdy, El Pescador, and so on is what happen to Red Fin.


----------



## redfin20 (Jun 5, 2006)

I OWNED A 99 200TE. Your right the wettest and roughest boat i have ever been on. I will say this though it would get skinny and take you where you wanted to go. It was a very solid boat along with the transom which i never had a problem with. Caught alot of fish out of that boat. Only thing i had to buy was alot of poncho's and we soon went to trash bags because they where cheaper.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LOL... box of contractor trash bags in the console to wear for the boat ride... wetfin is right...


----------



## Gulfcoast23 (Aug 20, 2005)

I owned a 188T back in '96 and was very glad to sell it in '97. Very wet and brutal boat to ride in. All you needed was a bar of soap and a good dentist after a ride in it.:biggrin:


----------



## num1machinegunneroif (Jan 29, 2011)

*RED FIN*

AWW GUYS, I LOVE MY 98 20TE RED-FIN, WITH T-TOP. :cheers:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A 190 DV is a fine boat, great ride with the deep V hull, a little wet in a side blow, but not bad at all. I have owned mine since 1999. Ran very well with a 125 Saltwater merc. Re powered with a 115 2012 E Tec and it ran like a banshee then. 
They were built in Fort worth and went out of business in 2003 I think.

The transom was solid as a rock until I was recently rear ended by a texting driver while I was stopped at a redlight. Would buy another if I could find a 200Dv or another 190Dv in good shape made in the 19999-2000 range
I have run a guide business for 4 years on lake Livingston out of it. Though 19' is short for a guide boat the interior layout was no frills, carpet, and plenty of room to walk around, good high gunnel and very safe in rough water.
The semi tunnel were a pos, very wet and very rough.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I owned a Red Fin back in the day not to mention 3 different Bay Hawks, the Fin was definitely a wet boat, but with the tunnel and jackplate it would run pretty skinny, the Hawks could run skinnier yet. They may have all been wet boats, but they didn't have anything on a Carolina Skiff i owned, now that's wet.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

I've had a Redfin 200T with a Johnson 140 since new in 1992. It's done well for my family of 4 for 20 years, garage kept, the biggest center console that would fit in my garage. Made by Ultra Custom Manufacturing in Ft. Worth. They went out of business when the owner died, sometime after giving the kevlar hull a lifetime warranty. I have yet to find a better boat to fish skinny bay water, bass fish lakes from Conroe to Toledo Bend, or drift the beach front in 30 foot of water on calm days in August, and fit in my garage. Replaced the galvanized trailer last year with an aluminum one. BTW Cajun's, Bay Hawks, and Dargels were available when we bought it but their 20 foot models wouldn't fit in our garage. The transom is still rock solid.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know bout you guys, but i recently saw an offshore style Red Fin boat. I wasn't aware that red fin made anything except bay boats. Large (23' i think), deep v, center console. It was for sale in San Leon. Had a raggedy looking t-top on it. Seemed like it had a 200 HP merc on it. I believe it was a 99 model. My dad used to own a 16' tunnel with a 60 HP Johnson on it. It was a good little boat as i recall. He sold it when he left Brownsville. We boated a lot of fish in it. I owned (for a short few months) a 16' blue wave. No tunnel. It was waaaay under powered with a 48 spl on it. It was however the most dry riding little boat i've ever been on. I had it in weather it was not made for, catching air over some sloppy chop, and it was still a dry riding boat. No tunnel on it.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

heyday of small boat start up companies (uner 20') sales were in the 80's -to early 90's........

been all down hill since .......building is easy.......selling to make a profit is not..........costs are through the roof.........just check new boat prices...


----------



## dhvann (Jun 18, 2011)

We have a 1991 Red-Fin 22T that my dad and I restored and we are very pleased with it. Maybe a fluke but it's not a wet ride at all. I had heard all the claims of it being a wet ride but ours does really well. The only wet part is the spray coming up from the transom at cruise. It's not bad in the shallow stuff. We have a place in Sargent and fish their often. In this pic it was loaded down pretty heavy in the rear.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I had one a 23 TE and a 20 Bayhawk 1995 new from boat show u can make any boat wet ! I ve been wet in my 282 Mako ! The redifin had bad foam and the water like to catch on the edges of those steps and make its way inside and water loagged the back end


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I wanna say the Red Fin i had was about a '90 model, but it was a model without the steps in the back, kinda looked like a Bay Hawk hull. I've been soaked on some pretty high dollar boats before too on the right (or wrong) day.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

dhvann said:


> We have a 1991 Red-Fin 22T that my dad and I restored and we are very pleased with it. Maybe a fluke but it's not a wet ride at all. I had heard all the claims of it being a wet ride but ours does really well. The only wet part is the spray coming up from the transom at cruise. It's not bad in the shallow stuff. We have a place in Sargent and fish their often. In this pic it was loaded down pretty heavy in the rear.


Where's the "Like" button on this app?

My Redfin didn't come with any scuppers on the floor drains, adding those keeps the floor dry when the back is weighted down and let's the floor drain when under way. I speared a ship wave once and the floor drained quickly.

PM me if you want some photos of the big Redfin emblem for the sides, maybe you could have some made.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

paragod said:


> I had one a 23 TE and a 20 Bayhawk 1995 new from boat show u can make any boat wet ! I ve been wet in my 282 Mako ! The redifin had bad foam and the water like to catch on the edges of those steps and make its way inside and water loagged the back end


Agree one design flaw with the steps is that they spray water out from the transom, but it's never been a problem other than an annoyance and obvious design issue. Those steps work great to get into the boat when wading, skiing or tubing though. What do you mean by bad foam?


----------



## dhvann (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Kevin I will keep that in mind. Para is right, the water gets sprayed up from those steps or sponsons and somehow makes its way into the rear of the boat. I wish I knew what to do about it. I wanted a new Majek but 35G's just wasn't in the picture as long I am paying 22% child support. At least this one is free and clear. I think that now that I have done a full restore myself and felt the rewards it brings I may never buy a new boat again. And I don't cringe when I scrape it on the oyster reefs like I would had I dumped a fortune for it.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

I should have included Kenner on my list as another boat I considered in 92, but I could flex the fiberglass sides with my fingers at the boat show that year and had concerns about taking one onto Toledo Bend.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the 23 TE also and on certain conditions the spray off the side of the bow can get you pretty damp/wet and I really have to pick my days to fish in the winter. Does anyone have a T top on theirs? I went out with a guide who had a cover on the front and sides of his and it was great to block the wind. Bet it would do the same for the spray. Photos please if you do! Kevin thanks for the advise I just ordered my scuppers.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

These are the scuppers I have:
http://m.academy.com/webapp/wcs/sto...ue?N=876431623&Ntt=Flow+troll+scupper&Ntk=All

In a cross wind, move passenger weight to the downwind side. That helps a lot in reducing and knocking the spray down.


----------



## dhvann (Jun 18, 2011)

Kevin,
Do you have those scuppers on a red-fin? I was thinking of replacing the floor drain plugs with a pair of these but I thought the back end sat too low. I think I might have to try these. 

Don


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

dhvann said:


> Kevin,
> Do you have those scuppers on a red-fin? I was thinking of replacing the floor drain plugs with a pair of these but I thought the back end sat too low. I think I might have to try these.
> 
> Don


Yes, on a Redfin 200T. They work great. The floor's been dry ever since installing them on the two floor drain holes. If the floor is below the water level the balls will seal and not let any water in. Then when the floor is above water level like when on plane the balls drop and let any water on the floor out. Maybe the best $20 you'll ever spend.


----------



## dhvann (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Kevin gonna try those out.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone have these smartrails installed on their boat or know of anyone. Curious if they really work to eliminate the bow spray. Thanks
http://www.thesmartrail.com/


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Recently got a '92 Redfin 200t. Floor had a soft spot so I'm replacing it now. Has a '92 Johnson 140 on it. Ready to get in the water!


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a photo of the Dig-in Anchor bracket that I installed about a year ago, works great on a Redfin transom
http://diginanchors.mdom.mobi/?mobile-redirector-transfer=true


----------

